# What do you think about Laco Squad?



## vinagra (Nov 1, 2010)

This weekend I have seen the PVD Laco Squad. Its design is nice IMO. I think it is a nice diver with a strong personality and the price is very good.

What do you think about this watch? 

Best regards,

Vinagra


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

I love mine. I gave a desciption here from another post. I'd be apply to address any other questions too. Just fire away.



> Originally Posted by therion
> I'm interested in getting one of these watches too! The problem is I can't see it live and feel it in my hand. I just sold my Ecozilla because the strap was too uncomfortable and stiff and I hated it. My other watch is Omega Ploprof and it feels like heaven compared to Ecozilla! So my question for the owners - how does it wear? Is the strap soft like silicone? Or a hard industrial uncomfortable job? How does the crown perform in real life? And overall build quality of the watch - does it compare to say..Tag Heuer at least? Or Edox? Or may be a Steinhart Triton 100ATM DLC a better idea?
> 
> Thanks for your answers!


As far as the strap goes, it is a bit stiff at first, but after it gets a curve in its form it wears very comfortably. It is a nice strap, not cheap looking or flimsy. No sloppy edges from the mold etc..

As for the watch itself, it is quite nice. Mine is PVD, so it is hard to compare finish to my Omega. It's design is nice, though, in a Germanic minimalist way. I think this comes off well in the photos. The simple dial and hands, combined with great antiflection coating really makes this clean and unbelievably easy to read. Its tapered body shape wears much smaller (shorter) than you can imagine. Hard to believe it is a automatic at all.

I really appreciate the crown design. It really disappears when worn, adding to the unique look. It is easy to wear on either hand too. It's action is very smooth.

Speaking of action, I've found the least gear slop in this movement of any I own. I know it is a ubiquitous 2824, but Laco had to have worked on it a bit, though. When I hack it to synchronize, I usually, with other watches, have to give 10-30 seconds for the minute hand to resume movement after the crown is pushed in. Even my Omega AT chrono needs about 12 seconds. The Laco, though, needs no buffer. I find this wonderful.

I would say the build quality is pretty high. Certainly nothing to apologize about. It is an almost Bauhaus design, though. This means it is very minimal. The dial has only lume and printing, no metal markers, applied logos, or inlaid details. It is a military watch, after all. The bezel is machined with a knurled crosshatch relief like a tool, not elegantly like an upscale diver.

All in all, I love mine as much as any in my collection which includes the mentioned AT, an Oris TT1 diver, Hamilton Jazzmaster, Victronox Airking 3, and Deep Blue T100 Diver, among others.


----------



## vinagra (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you, Takemusu. I know that this Laco is a great watch.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

vinagra said:


> I think it is a nice diver


It's on my "some day" list. However, even though it has a decent water resistance rating of 20 ATM, I would hesitate to describe it as a dive watch. For one, its bezel is not they type you would typically associate with a dive watch. And Laco promotes it as being an Einsatzuhr (or Squad watch). The implications of this are that it's a tough, robust, do it all type of watch that could see you use it in water but not exclusively so.


----------



## jporos (Sep 16, 2007)

*It's my workhouse watch.*










I have the older Lacher branded automatic. Keeps great time, starts up with little movement, still watertight even though it should have had routine service years ago. The finish of the case and bracelet is not jewelry quality, but that is not what this watch is about. the only sign of age besides scratches is that the bezel is a bit loose. A great tool watch.


----------



## kubelwagen (Apr 14, 2011)

vinagra said:


> What do you think about this watch? ...


I like it as well, looks tough and solid for me. And I find having the crown at 12 unique. Its on my buy list, budget permitting, I'll have it someday... :roll: Cheers


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

I just received the older stainless version today, and I already love it. Perfect size, very comfortable due to the hinged lugs.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

arr said:


> I just received the older stainless version today, and I already love it. Perfect size, very comfortable due to the hinged lugs.


Congrats! |>

I absolutely love the Einsatzuhr's case design; part industrial, part futuristic, its as easily recognizable as a Laco B-Uhr.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

> I absolutely love the Einsatzuhr's case design; part industrial, part futuristic, its as easily recognizable as a Laco B-Uhr.


Totally agree - it's really nice 



arr said:


> I just received the older stainless version today












.... just ??

Presumably you got this 2nd hand cos I can't see it on Laco site , and the 'Laco by Lacher' is a bit of a giveaway

I would love one of these 2824 versions -


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

watchma said:


> Totally agree - it's really nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, second-hand. These have been discontinued for a while now in stainless.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice ! I too love my LACO - all steel version.
Why do you suppose hinged lugs are not more common?
It seems to me it should be standard on all watches, they're so comfortable! Allows the watch to hug ANY size wrist!


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Okay I've been toying with this one:

I can get the auto version in black PVD (new) for £310 , but I hate the looks of the rubber? strap 
Its 22mm lugs afaik

Anyone any ideas for what I can put there in it's place that would look ok?

(bright) Stainless?
(black) Leather?

The only other thing that bugs me is the silver caseback, why couldn't they PVD it ?

Another slightly wacky idea is to see if Laco could supply a new case - in bright stainless (from the previous bright SS shown earlier) ?, do they keep major parts like this before I ask them?

I just love the bright SS version with the exhibition back, but this PVD one might grow on me , depending on strap or bracelet choices


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

watchma said:


> Okay I've been toying with this one:
> 
> I can get the auto version in black PVD (new) for £310 , but I hate the looks of the rubber? strap
> Its 22mm lugs afaik
> ...


I asked many of these same questions before I bought mine. (I have the PVD version.) In the end, I kept the rubber strap. It kinda grows on you and it goes with the style of the watch very nicely.

When I was looking at strap options, I was considering a PVD mesh strap from Strapcode. They have many styles. I also tried a black canvas strap, but it did not look right to me. Texturally it did not work well with the design of the rest of the watch.

Alternately, a traditional PVD bracelet would probably work well. One thing to consider, though, is that the length of the watch from north lug to south lug is longer than most watches. I suspect shorter straps might be required to make this watch fit well.

With the stainless case back, I suspect this was partly an aesthetic measure, as the coating will wear away at some point and get marred when removed, combined with the fact that this particular part is not seen, so for practicality there isn't the need to hide a shine.

Good luck with the purchase. I LOVE my Squad!


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Takemusu said:


> Good luck with the purchase. I LOVE my Squad!


Thanks for that, how is yours holding up PVD wise?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

watchma said:


> I can get the auto version in black PVD (new) for £310 , but I hate the looks of the rubber? strap
> Its 22mm lugs afaik. Anyone any ideas for what I can put there in it's place that would look ok?
> (bright) Stainless?
> (black) Leather?
> ...


I don't think you'd really want the caseback PVD'd. It would rub off eventually here and there. But then, maybe you like that look.
As for straps? Mine is all steel, so I have mine on a mesh, which looks smashing.
For a PVD, I think a nice dark chestnut ammo would really bring out the beauty of both the watch and the strap.



watchma said:


> Another slightly wacky idea is to see if Laco could supply a new case - in bright stainless (from the previous bright SS shown earlier) ?, do they keep major parts like this before I ask them?
> I just love the bright SS version with the exhibition back, but this PVD one might grow on me , depending on strap or bracelet choices


Doesn't hurt to ask. But prolly not cheap even if they had one.
I had to replace the crown on mine, but they only had a black one (PVD). Well, I had no choice, so I got it. And now, I LOVE IT!


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> But then, maybe you like that look.


Yeah maybe - I could hope it wore off uniformly hehe, I just love the satin finish of the bright version, does anyone have the model number of the satin auto watch so I can quote Laco correctly ?

Well I've asked the question without the model number, I'll report back when I get a reply


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

watchma said:


> Thanks for that, how is yours holding up PVD wise?


The PVD is holding up very well. I have one minor ding on one of the lugs, but then this is a daily wear knock around piece for me.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> For a PVD, I think a nice dark chestnut ammo would really bring out the beauty of both the watch and the strap.


What do you mean by chestnut ammo. I get the color reference, unless chestnut is the material, not the color ;-) but what is an ammo strap? Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Takemusu said:


> What do you mean by chestnut ammo. I get the color reference, unless chestnut is the material, not the color ;-) but what is an ammo strap? Sorry for my ignorance.


Umm, ever heard of Google? ;-)
Try: 'Ammo straps'

And see: *Divers on Leather* thread here on WUS:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/how-about-some-divers-leather-427983-2.html


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

oooooooops ordered :-d couldn't resist the call of the watch for the price :roll|


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Umm, ever heard of Google? ;-)
> Try: 'Ammo straps'
> 
> And see: *Divers on Leather* thread here on WUS:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/how-about-some-divers-leather-427983-2.html


Your response was actually quicker than a search...I get your point, however. I was just not finished reading this forum.


----------



## eons11 (Oct 16, 2011)

Is that the original bracelet that came with the watch? I'd love to find something like that in PVD. I've got the black Squad watch and I'm having a hard time finding a suitable replacement for the included rubber strap. I got a PVD shark-mesh as those seem quite popular with guys in the forum, but I just can't get it to fit right.


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

Maybe the PVD Super Engineer from Strap Code: 22mm SUPER Engineer Type II Solid Stainless Steel Watch Band Deployment Clasp PV



eons11 said:


> Is that the original bracelet that came with the watch? I'd love to find something like that in PVD. I've got the black Squad watch and I'm having a hard time finding a suitable replacement for the included rubber strap. I got a PVD shark-mesh as those seem quite popular with guys in the forum, but I just can't get it to fit right.


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks like the stainless steel version is back in production. Long Island Watch has it on the web site right now for $549 with free delivery, which is a steal. Only downside is no bracelet, just the rubber strap.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

I just love the design of these watches! Absolutley fabulous.
Regards
Robt


arr said:


> I just received the older stainless version today, and I already love it. Perfect size, very comfortable due to the hinged lugs.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, these are pretty cool. I also like the newer version with what appears to be a Fricker case. I don't think I've seen any around here.


----------



## mbellema (Jan 28, 2013)

logan2z said:


> Yeah, these are pretty cool. I also like the newer version with what appears to be a Fricker case. I don't think I've seen any around here.


i'm glad somebody brought this up. I have been looking into the squad for a bit and noticed the only version on Laco's site is a lot more expensive than what you guys are talking about. Looks like 2 grand to get it shipped in north america. Anybody knows why the price hike? It looks like a super watch - i hope they are reliable and worth the money. Any info appreciated!


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

mbellema said:


> i'm glad somebody brought this up. I have been looking into the squad for a bit and noticed the only version on Laco's site is a lot more expensive than what you guys are talking about. Looks like 2 grand to get it shipped in north america. Anybody knows why the price hike? It looks like a super watch - i hope they are reliable and worth the money. Any info appreciated!


Simple answer - because they can - you want that watch - you have to pay :-!

If you're in the states, you can still get the much cheaper ninja watch as above - see > Laco Squad Black - your thoughts?


----------



## mbellema (Jan 28, 2013)

watchma said:


> Simple answer - because they can - you want that watch - you have to pay :-!
> 
> If you're in the states, you can still get the much cheaper ninja watch as above - see > Laco Squad Black - your thoughts?


thanks  I was hoping for dramatic improvements for more than doubling the price. i'm not a fan of the ninja design, too saucer like for my taste.

I'm i looking for an everyday watch, and it's a close call with the Sinn U1. decisions decisions...


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

How about a Halios puck?


----------



## mbellema (Jan 28, 2013)

watchma said:


> How about a Halios puck?


woa, that's very nice (similar) and more than half the price. I originally went for a GSAR but it looked way too small wearing it, i sent it back. at 46mm that shouldn't happen. Are those reliable as well? (sorry for the thread hijack)


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

mbellema said:


> . Are those reliable as well? (sorry for the thread hijack)


same ETA2824 movement at its core, you should be able to find plenty of threads on it here on WUS - I'd love one


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

mbellema said:


> i'm glad somebody brought this up. I have been looking into the squad for a bit and noticed the only version on Laco's site is a lot more expensive than what you guys are talking about. Looks like 2 grand to get it shipped in north america. Anybody knows why the price hike? It looks like a super watch - i hope they are reliable and worth the money. Any info appreciated!


You're actually comparing apples to oranges. The Squad watch discussed in this thread is the previous generation model to the one you were looking at in the Laco Shop. The newer model is a completely different watch with features the previous model didn't have like a 1000 m water resistance rating and a helium escape valve, so naturally its pricing is higher.

Compare this photo to the one in post #25 and you'll see how they are physically quite different in appearance:


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

I just received an email from Laco that says the stainless version of the squad watch is back. Price is €548. Here's the link: https://shop.laco.de/en/Squad-Watches/Laco-Squad-watch.html


----------

